# Game #67: Lakers @ Cavs (3/19/2006)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 67*_


*Los Angeles Lakers* *(34 -32) @* *Cleveland Cavaliers** (37-29)*

_*Sunday, March 19, 2006*_
*Time:* 10:00am PT, 1:00pm ET
*TV:* *ABC*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio

*HEAD COACHES*


*PROBABLE STARTERS*

 

*LOS ANGELES LAKERS’ BENCH*


*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ BENCH*
 

*LOS ANGELES LAKERS’ NOTES*

*•* Outhustle Cleveland and outquick them to offensive rebounds. Whenever Cleveland gets a lead, immediately press them and put pressure on them. Take control of the game.

*•* Ride Kobe Bryant down the stretch if the game is close like in the last encounter. As long as the role players bring their A-game, there isn’t much Cleveland can do.

*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ NOTES*

*•* Get big games from Zydrunas, Drew, Donyell and Anderson. If these guys score a lot of points but fail to dominate the glass, Cleveland won’t be getting the most out of their advantage at these positions. Zydrunas needs to get going early, in hopes of commanding a double-team and opening things up.

*•* LeBron James just needs to play his game like usual and not worry and get caught up in the media hype. He doesn’t need to force much - the all-around game should suffice.

*OVERVIEW*

The Cavaliers have snapped their losing streak and needs to go on another winning streak like they have in the past. To win this game, Cleveland needs to finish the game strong. The fourth quarter cannot be left in doubt or things might get ugly. If Lamar Odom gets going, Coach Brown needs to bring AV into the game quickly.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Wild Animals of Xeko Mission: Madagascar Set to Invade The Q*












> _All Kids in Attendance to Receive Booster Card Set of New Collectible Trading Card Adventure_
> *Wild Animals of Xeko Mission: Madagascar Set to Invade The Q on Kids Day at Cavs vs. Lakers Game This Sunday*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

You hit the nail on the head remy, *cannot* let this one be close going into the 4th quarter.

Bryant has been struggling lately but you KNOW he will come to play against LBJ and we don't want to see another KB8 show late in the game. 

I would like to see Lebron come out and play his normal game, but up his intensity defensively. Approach it like he has something to prove on that end of the court. 

Big test for Mike Brown as well, coaching against Phil Jackson. Hopefully he has prepped the team to attack the Laker press.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Vengence is sweet sayeth the King.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

THis is gonna be a good hard faught game. The lakers have a hella lot to play for


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture (Nov 18, 2005)

Turn off the NCAA tourney for a while and watch this game. Kobe/Bron ALWAYS fun.

Anyone have the all-time record and stats when they play against each other?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^Kobe has a tendency to get hurt in matchups against Lebron. But here goes - 
*
This season: *
Kobe - 9/21 27pts 2asst 2rebs 
Lebron - 11/22 28pts 9asst 2rebs

*Last season:*
Kobe - 1/2 2pts 3assts (injured)
Lebron - 12/26 28pts 13reb 9asst 

Kobe - 7/22 26pts 6asst 4rebs
Lebron - 8/20 25pts 9asst 8rebs 

*Rookie year:*
Kobe - 3/8 10pts 5rebs 2asst (injured)
Lebron - 6/20 16pts 7asst 5rebs 

So all time Lebron is averaging 24ppg 8.5apg 7rpg, Kobe 16ppg 3apg 3rpg 

The Lakers have basically owned us record wise in these matchups even w/ Kobe out, we've only beat them once I believe.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> ^Kobe has a tendency to get hurt in matchups against Lebron. But here goes -
> *
> This season: *
> Kobe - 9/21 27pts 2asst 2rebs
> ...


We won the game I bolded. 

We really need this game to continue our momentum at home.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I think this is one we should be able to win. Z better show up this game unlike the last game in LA.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

One thing the cavs are doing different now then when we played them in LA is our free throw shooting. Ever since lebron started dribbling. he's been shoot his FTs at a good percentage, and the team is doing better as a whole.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Mihm is out right for this game? Z and Gooden need to absolutely dominate the post in this game - blows these guys out and don't look back


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Mihm is out right for this game? Z and Gooden need to absolutely dominate the post in this game - blows these guys out and don't look back


Agreed, again we are playing a game against a team that we should be beat. If Z and Gooden play well there is no way the Lakers can handle us. Time for a little revenge, plus getting that magic number closer to zero would be great.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Not much seperates LeBron James and Kobe Bryant, arguably the two most productive players in today's NBA._
> 
> *CAVALIERS*
> *So good, so similar*
> ...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Front court will decide this, as well as how much production the Cavs can get off their bench.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

I want this one bad


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Drew throws down some disgustingly nasty dunks.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The guys seem a step slow or something. The Lakers are clearly more energetic right now. We can't let ourselves be outworked.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Snow brought his defense today.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Snow brought his defense today.


Kobe needs to get deeper position on him before he starts chucking.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I like the Cavs gameplan early in attacking the paint and posting Z (especially like the cutter action we seem to be doing off Z in the post now)

We should be fine once Lebron gets on track


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Our defense has been awful lately..


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

That's a Lebron shot. The only other players in the league who can make that shot are T-Mac and Kobe.

Wasn't a terrible defensive first quarter. But the Cavs forgot to attack offensively.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland trails by twelve points at the end of the first quarter (18-30). At one point, Cleveland was actually being doubled (13-26). Hopefully it only goes up from here because that was terrible.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

people think that Lebron has good shot selection? It was just as bad as Kobes that first quarter.

That 3 from the corner was sick though.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

That was a pretty bad 1st qtr.

Giving up 30 to a road team like that is not acceptable, our guys aren't matching the Lakers intensity.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

LBJthefuturegoat said:


> I want this one bad



Hehe I just noticed im in your sig...Funny thing is I actually like Lebron :/


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Drewbs said:


> people think that Lebron has good shot selection? It was just as bad as Kobes that first quarter.
> 
> That 3 from the corner was sick though.


Actually yes I do. Especially when LeBron works the pick-and-roll to death, which he often does, because the vast majority of shots he gets from those plays are respectable. Today he's taken more difficult shots for so early in the game. Once he uses the picks, it will be better shots from there on out.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> That was a pretty bad 1st qtr.
> 
> Giving up 30 to a road team like that is not acceptable, our guys aren't matching the Lakers intensity.


Exactly. The Lakers just want it more right now: shooting 74% from the field.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Giving up 74% shooting? All these layups?

Unbelievable lack of effort from this team.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Drewbs said:


> people think that Lebron has good shot selection? It was just as bad as Kobes that first quarter.
> 
> That 3 from the corner was sick though.


He usualy doesn't take those shots. I guess since Kobe's in town, he wants to make everything more difficult than it has to be?

Anyways. We're screwed if we're going to let them shoot over 70 percent as a team.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ We could be looking at a 20-point hole at the half. While I remember that great comeback against the Suns and know the team could pull it off, I honestly don't want to see the guys be the comeback Cavs again. It's like they rely on that a little too much. If the team has big leads, they play terrible and give it up. So maybe they figure it's actually better to be down by a lot and then come charging back. *sigh* It's a little frustrating.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We ain't coming back down 20 to the Lakers, impossible to string together that many stops on someone like Kobe especially with the Laker role players sticking all these open jumpers. 

We need to find a way to win this qtr and get it to 6-8pt range by halftime.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

I'm ****ing pissed off


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs embarassing themselves on Nat'l television again. This is why everyone thinks we're a joke.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ That's why I wish we didn't have to play on national television so much. The curse is back in full effect.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Defense fuels our offense.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Phil Jackson with another timely timeout there to kill our momentum.

Bet he comes back with Kobe now.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bad time to rest Lebron - at least he has Z, Drew, and Sasha in there for offense.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Sasha sighting!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Why is Gooden firing jumpers? attack the basket with Z, damn that's frustrating


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The first one Drew launched up didn't bother me. But the second one did because it seems like he's content to do it everytime.

Thank goodness we have James actively looking out for Z out there or there's no telling how much more we'd be trailing.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Argh. Lebron's free throws are off again.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

We gotta make foul shots.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Argh. Lebron's free throws are off again.


Bad sign, he picks the WRONG games to have the FT problems.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Smush is killing us


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big East basketball. They're letting them play.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Kobe D'ed Bronny up, and stole from him him like he was Wynona Rider.
This has been an entertaining game, thus far.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

At one point, the lead looked as if it could have dipped under 10 but now, it's getting closer to the 20 point mark. I guess Cleveland has no choice but to be the Comeback Cavs now.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Kobe and Bron going at it...I love it.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Need a stop here.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

LeBron taking the challenge of guarding Kobe.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!


Fadeaway 3 in Bron's face.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

That's killer.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland is down 14 at the half (49-63).


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

That was NASTY.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I guess I can basically chalk it up as a terrible 1st quarter and a mixed 2nd quarter. The team still needs to put together a solid quarter through and through.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

The MAMBA said:


> DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Fadeaway 3 in Bron's face.



Your getting close to baiting my friend...Maybe you should head back over to home base?


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Lakermike05 said:


> Your getting close to baiting my friend...Maybe you should head back over to home base?


I'll be back over there. But I didn't mean it like that. I am just enjoying the game. These kats is cool over here.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Lakermike05*> It's all good. Everything's cool.

----

In other news, the Mavericks are down by 21 points at halftime to the Nets.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

The MAMBA said:


> I'll be back over there. But I didn't mean it like that. I am just enjoying the game. These kats is cool over here.



I understand, Hope every1's enjoying the game!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

remy23 said:


> *Lakermike05*> It's all good. Everything's cool.
> 
> ----
> 
> In other news, the Mavericks are down by 21 points at halftime to the Nets.



Thats what i like to hear  ....Big z needs to be fed down low in the post...Take advantage of that and im sure Cavs can make it into a game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^It's entertaining, for sure.

Unfortunately the Cavs are getting their asses handed to them right now. They better come out with intensity in the 3rd.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> ^It's entertaining, for sure.
> 
> Unfortunately the Cavs are getting their asses handed to them right now. They better come out with intensity in the 3rd.


I hope they will. I can see it brewing.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

If we can stay within 10, it's a new game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Energy is much better for the Cavs now

(Kobe was fouled on that last play btw)


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Uggh Cavs killing themselves


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lakers have gone cold, Cavs have to take advantage.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Normal Laker play..........Give up the lead :laugh:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ We give up leads too. LOL We wrote the book on that.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hah our team is so jekyl and hyde


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I love when this team plays defense and gets out on the break.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

Where was this team in the first half?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Finnaly turning into a good game....Lets see which teams plays with more heart towards the end of the game!


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Great game thus far.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Flip is like a tweener when it comes to dunking. He needs like an extra inch.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

we're in trouble closing out this quarter.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

:laugh: @ Drew Gooden throwing a tantrum. Send that man right!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs killing themselves, why stop attacking inside? I don't get it.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lakers parading to the FT line. Brown needed to call a timeout during this lull


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Eric Snow has good defensive skills.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

AV on the foul line... his jumper looks sweet when he's open but his FT's have always looked bad.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland trails by eleven points at the end of the 3rd quarter (70-81).


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

The MAMBA said:


> Eric Snow has good defensive skills.



Always did, Espically on Kobe.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

That layup by Kobe high off the glass...amazing.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This was another one of those games where you could tell the result from the opening tap.

Sometimes I wonder if it would be best if Mike Brown just pulled everyone and put them back on the bus and went home when they play like this. It's like WAKE UP.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Go Flip!


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

LeBron stoped Kobe 3 times in a row gave Kobe the same thing he did to Bron earlier


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

3 point shots muther****ing **** **** **** **** ****


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Ot:Ahh I love when Hubie Brown announces the games, He's such a good guy.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Go Flip!!!!!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow I was losing all hope and Flip just started playing out of his mind


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Dan Crawford is retarded.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Wow Refs are killing kobe...That was a foul.....14th tech for kobe ..Damn u refs!


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

I love Flip!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This is unbelievable


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

And yeah Kobe is getting mugged everytime down. He must have killed the refs dog at halftime, because the Cavs are knocking the **** out of him everytime down.

Meanwhile...FLIP ****ING MURRAY!!!!!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I hope we can hold onto this game and win it. The crowd and the city of Cleveland deserve it... better yet the entire state and all its fans wordwide deserve it.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Kudos to the Cavs defense for upping their intensity.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

remy23 said:


> I hope we can hold onto this game and win it. The crowd and the city of Cleveland deserve it... better yet the entire state and all its fans wordwide deserve it.


I know, the Cavs always give us hope like this and fall apart.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> And yeah Kobe is getting mugged everytime down. He must have killed the refs dog at halftime, because the Cavs are knocking the **** out of him everytime down.
> 
> Meanwhile...FLIP ****ING MURRAY!!!!!


Kobe is gonna take this personal, if we can keep him taking fading deep J's we have a shot. If he starts driving forget it


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LBJ for 3!!!!!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Huge 3 By Lebron!!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron pulling a Kobe. :banana:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

If Kobe had hit that last shot, I would have jumped out of my window. What a difficult shot!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man this game is giving me a heart attack


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This one is going to have a helluva ending....again.

Execute! I don't like these situations because Brown hasn't shown much creativity in his playbook. And meanwhile, Phil has.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

OH man. Just make sure you don't leave time on the clock.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Alright here we go...whatever happens make sure WE TAKE THE LAST SHOT. I dont care if you hold and shoot, don't leave any time on the clock.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland with the ball and there's 7.1 seconds left. 

THINK FAST!

You're coach Benedict_Boozer, you're coach futuristxen, you're coach whoever. What play do you call?

THINK FAST!

LA has a foul to give.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pick and roll with Lebron and Z, LEBRON TAKE IT HARD TO THE BASKET


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

See what Lebron has learned in the last two months.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Lakers give their foul. 4.7 seconds remaining.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Murray fouled with 3.4 seconds left.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Oh that's a good play. Unfortunatenly there is going to be time on the clock.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn Lakers will have the last possession


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

****. Kobe buzzer beater here we go


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Flip misses the first but nails the second. The Lakers advance the ball using a time out. It could be Kobe time. I'm a little nervous here.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn it......bad feeling about this one


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Now they have to deny Kobe like the Lakers did. Make Smush Parker take this shot.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Damn it......bad feeling about this one


Yeah he already hit the shot to end the half.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

We Win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

WOOOO!!!

Damn it feels good to be a gangster.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Great D by Snow on that last possession.

Great comeback victory!!! This is HUGE for this team.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

Damn this feels good


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland did it for the city, the team, the franchise, the state and the fans all across the world. Now that's how you get a win for the people.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 96, Los Angeles 95*


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: Box Score*

Congrats on the win. Flip and the referees played great!! hehe


----------



## danimal21_2007 (Jan 7, 2006)

Now that was a playoff atmosphere crowd... I dont think they sat down for the last 5 minutes of regulation. It was a great thing to see.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

I stopped watching at the end of the 3rd quarter then with 2 minutes left my dad told me we were winning. That was a great win. the three biggest wins by us were on abc on sunday. Pistons, Suns, and now the comeback lakers win.

good job by flip, and even tho kobe scored alot, good d by e.snow


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Man Kobe takes a bunch of high difficulty shots: great when they go in but when he misses his team is out of position for the board and other players are staring at wide open space.

Lebron still needs to learn when to attack and when to attack the basket. Did well in the 4th with the big 3 and the drive and dish that setup Z (was going to kill Z on that one at first) but in the third he had Luke Walton on him on a couple of switches and let him by going for jumpers.

With regards to the refs: I thought they equaled out - some questionable calls ont he Cavs on the third and then they turned it around for the Cavs. Pretty much allowed physical play on both ends

Finally, I'm going to shoot Brown if I ever see a lineup where Snow, Jones, and Marshall are all in at the same time: pathetic offensive unit with only Lebron able to make his shot. As far as I"m concerned Marshall needs to be benched for AV and Gooden who both had there moments today


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

OBTW: I love Hubie Brown but he thinks a foul occurs on every play (This has happened with no calls on the Cavs as well). Like the steal on Kobe when he was doubled (hand is considered ball Hubie)


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Box Score*



The MAMBA said:


> Congrats on the win. Flip and the referees played great!! hehe


You can always tell the classy fans. They come in and just say good game etc. And then again there are the others.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 03/20/2006*












> _Cavaliers notebook_
> *James displays new instinct*
> *LeBron takes leadership role in rallying late for win*
> 
> ...





> *Cavs flip storyline on L.A.*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> Beacon Journal sportswriter
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*The Plain Dealer*












> _Cavaliers guard Flip Murray drives to the hoop past the Lakers' Kwame Brown and Kobe Bryant during the Cavaliers' 96-95 win on Sunday. Murray finished with 21 points._
> 
> *CAVS 96, LAKERS 95*
> *A win emerges from the missed*
> ...





> *Lakers display own gag reflex*
> 
> Monday, March 20, 2006
> 
> ...





> *Jackson dispels doubts on James*
> 
> Monday, March 20, 2006
> 
> ...


----------

